# Lil' Phoenix



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

We've been working on idea's for Yoshi's track for his now apartment in LA. My place here in Fresno is a 1550 sq. ft. 2 bedroom place I pay $670 a month for. Sarah and Yosh's place in Carson is what I would call a bedroom and a half (the second "bedroom" is only 8' X 16") and is going to cost them $1160 a month, but they do get free cable. Sorry, I can get boo-koo cable for $120 a month, so I have a bargain. Anyway, in his "den" this is the layout that he's thinking of covering a sprawling 4' X 5'. 










It's sort of misleading, this will be a very fast track even with it's absence of long straights. Those of you that have raced on the big 18's know you can carry a bunch of speed. On my old Laguna Seca I had them on the uphill portion and it was flat out with everything from t-jets to magnet cars. With the class of car we're racing this will be almost as much of a drifting track as a true racing oval. 

With three straights of varying length and three different corner configurations it won't be a rhythm track like Sequoia is becoming. You'll have to drive every lap. The running length is actually longer than my track by a lot. It should be good as a dirt track even with this unusual configuration.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So . . . do you blink and breathe when the race is over then or . . . 

:tongue:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice Tri-oval setup - it ought to be great for both drifters and racers alike. And I like the not-so-typical 4x5 layout...definitely ought to be a challenge for those that have not races on this sort of layout.

So are you going to help them set it up at their place?

I just marvel at the prices for apartments and places in California - for that $1160/month price, they could own a nice 2000+ square foot place in the Houston area.  And yes, that is in a GREAT neighborhood for kids and families. 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Paul when Martha and I bought the ranch (no pun) in 1989 we got 7 acres of oranges and a 2 bedroom house and out buildings and our payments were only $1450 a month. We refinanced once in 1993 and it went up to $1600 a month. Houses in my immediate area sold for the mid 300's this time last year can't sell now in the 260-280 range. I wish I had $150K right now because I could get a good 4 bedroom on a corner lot and have payments I could handle in a fixed mortgage. 

I like this track layout, we laid out the outside lanes with track I have on hand and ran a few laps. It is fast but very tricky in the big corners. There are few real good places to pass since the cars are hanging out so much. The only real other alternative would be something Sequoia's size since this room will also be a nursery and space is a premium.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Definitely amazing stuff on the housing......

Since the track will be in the nursery, will it double as a changing table?  Just kidding! Most tri-ovals do make for some challenging racing due to the passing factor - it gives more opportunities for "rubbing racing" to "take out the competition." hehehehe I'm sure you guys will figure something out on how to tuck that track away when the little one arrives.

Cool stuff Yoshi and Pete!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> snip*...I like this track layout, we laid out the outside lanes with track I have on hand and ran a few laps. It is fast but very tricky in the big corners. There are few real good places to pass since the cars are hanging out so much. The only real other alternative would be something Sequoia's size since this room will also be a nursery and space is a premium.



Geez gramps, everyone knows the crib goes in the infield! 

Track calls for diaper changes, babahs, and binkies.


----------

